# Tesco clubcard



## parkmoy

Not sure whether I'm in the right forum or not but here goes. Tesco have upgraded their clubcard website, so you can now view all vouchers online. And they store any that you haven't used over the last 2 years, so I have just found £5.50 of vouchers, worth another 20 quid off the ferry price

Link:

http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/clubcard/


----------



## Rapide561

*Tesco*

Hi

Good idea bringing the new features of the Clubcard website to people's attention. I like being able to see exactly what I have got left, rather than adding up my paper vouchers.

Russell


----------



## clodhopper2006

parkmoy said:


> Not sure whether I'm in the right forum or not but here goes. Tesco have upgraded their clubcard website, so you can now view all vouchers online. And they store any that you haven't used over the last 2 years, so I have just found £5.50 of vouchers, worth another 20 quid off the ferry price
> 
> Link:
> 
> http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/clubcard/


get 'em used quick they're about to reduce from 4x to 3x face value


----------



## stuffed2

thanks I found that i had mislaid some vouchers too , another £ 6.50 to spend.


----------



## joedenise

The figures aren't up to date. It was showing that I had £19.50 in vouchers but I have just changed up £35 today and still have £46.50 left - and I haven't received the latest batch yet!

Denise


----------



## jettdt

Thanks for that tip just found £40.00 in vouchers from 2009! That should get me another tunnel crossing


----------



## daithomas123

*tesco*

Just on tesco club card account to exchange voucher for [email protected] Dover Calais and can only find [email protected] irish ferries can any one help me out. Dave and Wendy


----------



## philoaks

*Re: tesco*



daithomas123 said:


> Just on tesco club card account to exchange voucher for [email protected] Dover Calais and can only find [email protected] irish ferries can any one help me out. Dave and Wendy


I think P&O Dover Calais were dropped from the deals sometime back.

Fancy the tunnel!


----------



## justlooking

I think you have missed the boat on this one (sorry couldnt resist the pun)

I think the deals for dover/calais stopped a few months ago , it could have even been last year 

No doubt someone will correct me if they have reinstated it


----------



## Telbell

How many points do you have to get to have a voucher?


----------



## joedenise

*Tesco Clubcard Vouchers*

Vouchers can be exchanged in demoninations of £2.50 each.

Denise


----------



## AlanVal

Just found I have £10 in vouchers I have never claimed..Last Decembers. .When we came back in May they must have got thrown out with all the junk mail.I was sure I should have had more...I will just have to keep them now I have my tunnel paid 2 weeks ago with tokens and just sent for another £170 in tokens for next yrs crossings.As long as I book by 30th May.thought I might as well get more at x4 .No time left now to order more we are off on Friday..Novembers vouchers out end of next week.
Val


----------



## Telbell

> Vouchers can be exchanged in demoninations of £2.50 each.


Yes but we've got 38pts and £0.0 on a bit of paper from tesco

So how many points to get 1p?


----------



## Zozzer

We would like to travel on the Eurotunnel and have just recieved our vouchers worth £12.50

How do we increase their value to the four times the value as it says on the Tesco EuroTunnel website every £10 = £40, as when we inputted our £12.50 it only says we have a value of £12.50

Are we doing somthing wrong. ?


----------



## rugbyken

if you search the forum under tesco vouchers i think russel has posted a couple of times a fulsome explanation, you have to go to the tesco page at the start of this thread and exchange the point's for travel vouchers,and when you recieve them you contact eurotunnel with these no


----------



## Chascass

AlanVal said:


> Just found I have £10 in vouchers I have never claimed..Last Decembers. .When we came back in May they must have got thrown out with all the junk mail.I was sure I should have had more...I will just have to keep them now I have my tunnel paid 2 weeks ago with tokens and just sent for another £170 in tokens for next yrs crossings.As long as I book by 30th May.thought I might as well get more at x4 .No time left now to order more we are off on Friday..Novembers vouchers out end of next week.
> Val


Mine came in the post this morning, so you may still have them before Friday.

Charlie


----------



## AlanVal

Zozzer said:


> We would like to travel on the Eurotunnel and have just recieved our vouchers worth £12.50
> 
> How do we increase their value to the four times the value as it says on the Tesco EuroTunnel website every £10 = £40, as when we inputted our £12.50 it only says we have a value of £12.50
> 
> Are we doing somthing wrong. ?


Go to Tesco Clubcard ,go then to deals -- look for Euro tunnel and follow instructions ,after you have put in your voucher code,s and submitted you will get a conformation e-mail and receive you`r tokens a few days later.

then phone the Eurotunnel with the tunnel with the booking site on your pc and book dates you want they will take the token numbers and you pay any extra ect dog give you part of your code,then you send them to Euro recorded ..in about two days You will, get e-mail with code for ticket place at Euro when you go to book in you use this code.


----------



## Chascass

Zozzer said:


> We would like to travel on the Eurotunnel and have just recieved our vouchers worth £12.50
> 
> How do we increase their value to the four times the value as it says on the Tesco EuroTunnel website every £10 = £40, as when we inputted our £12.50 it only says we have a value of £12.50
> 
> Are we doing somthing wrong. ?


If you order Euro Tunnel tokens to the value of £12.50 in vouchers, Tesco will increase them to the value of their offer, so you will receive £50 in tokens, your confirmation after ordering will say this.

Charlie


----------



## Spacerunner

Zozzer said:


> We would like to travel on the Eurotunnel and have just recieved our vouchers worth £12.50
> 
> How do we increase their value to the four times the value as it says on the Tesco EuroTunnel website every £10 = £40, as when we inputted our £12.50 it only says we have a value of £12.50
> 
> Are we doing somthing wrong. ?


I had the same thing today at my first attempt to change vouchers for tokens.

When Tesco emailed me the confirmation they had done the sums for me.

£42.50 in vouchers became £170 in Eurotunnel tokens.

Can't wait for the next step! Feel sorry for the Eurotunnel telesales when I get on the line :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lewbell

Zozzer said:


> We would like to travel on the Eurotunnel and have just recieved our vouchers worth £12.50
> 
> How do we increase their value to the four times the value as it says on the Tesco EuroTunnel website every £10 = £40, as when we inputted our £12.50 it only says we have a value of £12.50
> 
> Are we doing somthing wrong. ?


Hi you are not doing anything wrong your final order will show 12.50 but when you receive your tokens it will automatically be x4.
An earlier screen will have shown you how many tokens your 12.50 gets you. It is in smaller writing on the screen where you have to press the button that says 'clubcard checkout'


----------



## Zozzer

Thanks everyone, we will give it another go when my wife comes home from work.


----------



## FoweyBoy

I have checked the information on the Tesco website re Stena Line bookings and can't find the answers to the following.

Does anyone know if you can use Tesco travel tokens against Stena Line ferries operating in Scandinavia?

We are planning a trip to Sweden and Norway and thinking of using the Harwich - Hook of Holland route, then driving up to Fredrikeshaven, Denmark and taking the Stena ferry to Gothenburg or Oslo. Can we use Tesco tokens on either of these two routes?


----------



## FoweyBoy

This is the answer to my post above.

Good Morning
Thank you for your mail.
The Tesco vouchers are only valid on our Irish Sea routes and Harwich –Hoek van Holland. We are afraid that they cannot be used on our Scandinavian routes.
Regards
Paul Newbiggin
Stena Line Harwich


----------



## peedee

Just traded in £40 of mine for Euro tunnel tickets and £20 for restaurant vouchers. The site says due to high demand there could be long delays in delivery. So anyone needing anything quickly better get your orders in smartish. 

I still have £150 in vouchers left and intend trading them in before the deadline for cruise vouchers.

It appears all vouchers, regardless of what for are only valid for 6 months so cashing them in now means they must be used before mid May . 

peedee


----------

